# just home from meeting kallan.



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

well thats me just home from meeting kallan.im soooo excited, my mice are lovely. i got 3 siamese 2female 1male. and a black tan female.they are all gorgeous. will post pics tommorow night.xx


----------

